# Craziest Things You've Found In Weed.



## DaMidnightToker (Apr 14, 2009)

Whats the craziest thing you've found in weed? Have you ever bought a nice sac of compressed bud, went home and broke that shit up, and found some wierd shit. From my experience, I've found hair, what looked like pecil shavings, lead, ect. Don't assume its your dealer, but likley dropped in some where down the line of supply and demand. Post your story.


----------



## Burns2510 (Apr 14, 2009)

With all the bags i've bought, i've only gotton cat hair i think. well no way to be sure... some times im too stoned to break up my bud and just smoke it.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Apr 14, 2009)

Larvae in the seeds....


----------



## Bud Frosty (Apr 14, 2009)

*Once I came to the realization that I was rolling up a HUGE FUCKIN BROWN SPIDER!*


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow TeeTree! A larvae in a seed! Craziest shit I've heard of in weed. I remember one time I was grindin weed up in my grinder. Well when i went to discard the remaining seeds. I found huge metal pieces in that shit. Well my stoned ass started bitchin out my dealer, but it turns out the weed was so compact, that the metal grinders were being snapped off! lol Stoners have thier moments to!


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Apr 14, 2009)

ive never gotten anything weird in a bag, so i dont have any stories. if i found a larvae in my bud id be fucking pissed lol


----------



## fly (Apr 15, 2009)

i found a cherio in mine, i munched it up straight away


----------



## mistaphuck (Apr 15, 2009)

i once found a bag at the mall tat looked like someone had dumped salt and pepper all over the buds


----------



## Reverse86 (Apr 15, 2009)

I bought a oz of some Reggie bush and it had fresh cotton compressed with some of the buds...ive seen hair, dead spider, a leaf and half a ripped dollar..


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Apr 15, 2009)

lol A half a doller, you should look that shit up on wheresgeorge ahd see where the dollar has been lol to bad it wasn't a full 100$ bill


----------



## Imlovinit (Apr 15, 2009)

I found an orange peel in an oz.


----------



## Dr Greene (Apr 15, 2009)

One time my buddy brought a wild bunny over to my house and it was kinda dark, but later we found some dark sticky nugs on the floor and decided to put em in the gravity bong (it was a really long time ago) and lit it up only to discover that it was rabbit shit! Apparently the rabbit had ate some weed or something that didn't agree wit it, it smelled awful.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Apr 16, 2009)

You probably smoked cecum. It's what rabbits shit out the first time. They then eat it again(the cecum) in order to be able to actually absorb nutrition from what they ate the first time(then they shit it out, for real). Pretty silly... but that's how rabbits roll.


----------



## Anonononymous (Apr 16, 2009)

IceIceBaby said:


> mad funny lol


Glass on UK weed. It's common, although not as common as it used to be and I only got it once. Parts of a legoman in some soapbar. That wasn't directly me, but a friend who bought it, proceeded to break up the hash then almost fall off his seat when he realised a yellow smiley face was staring back at him.


----------



## smokingblunts (Apr 16, 2009)

hahah rabbit terds... anyway my brother was going through a qp one time and found a little small chunk of cocaine after dumping it out on his counter... we guessed that his dealer probably was dealing both and just had some left over on the table when he was bagging it up..... to bad it probly didnt even wiegh .2 if weighed on a scale


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 16, 2009)

We've all had spider mites and spider mite eggs in our weed. I know that for sure.

There isn't a single pot head out there that hasn't smoked spider mites at least once.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Apr 16, 2009)

no, i have never bought a "nice" sac of compressed bud.


----------



## Wordz (Apr 16, 2009)

the sole of a chuck taylor in the middle of a brick


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 16, 2009)

all iv ever found is powdered glass, but thats very common here.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 16, 2009)

a flock of small birds flew out of one of my plants one day. that was pretty crazy.


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 16, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> a flock of small birds flew out of one of my plants one day. that was pretty crazy.


haha you mentioned that. pretty awesome find dude... they were probably feeding on insects


----------



## Wild (Apr 17, 2009)

The glass/cilica spray unfortunatley. I've also found hair and a big piece of limestone (glad I did'nt grind that). I was high and spent about 20 minutes figuring out if the limestone was a gem or not haha


----------



## gmoneys (Apr 17, 2009)

hahaha wow rabbit shit! thats a classicthe other day i bought an oz of sour diesel and it had a 2ft grey hair. like an old lady hair. i was like wow thats awsome!

im reallllly hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii rite now...


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Apr 18, 2009)

Bud Frosty said:


> *Once I came to the realization that I was rolling up a HUGE FUCKIN BROWN SPIDER!*


holy fucking shit.. i did this too! omg.. me and my friend bought a sack from a friend.. that shit had a crushed spider.. looked like it got crushed sometime in veg or durring harvest and just dried/cured with the bud.. weird.. im high.


----------



## acura27 (Apr 18, 2009)

a dried out frog 




DaMidnightToker said:


> lol A half a doller, you should look that shit up on wheresgeorge ahd see where the dollar has been lol to bad it wasn't a full 100$ bill


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow. No, I haven't ever found anything in my bud,because that would fill me with rage and I would demand a refund.When you get it around here, it's common practice to examine it before you hand the money over.I always do.But I do that to produce at the store, too.


DaMidnightToker said:


> Whats the craziest thing you've found in weed? Have you ever bought a nice sac of compressed bud, went home and broke that shit up, and found some wierd shit. From my experience, I've found hair, what looked like pecil shavings, lead, ect. Don't assume its your dealer, but likley dropped in some where down the line of supply and demand. Post your story.


----------



## South Texas (Apr 18, 2009)

In Arkansas, found a small chicken Feather in some weed... Hey, Reverse, seen the pics of your grow. Looks GOOOD to me. Tied up???


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (Apr 20, 2009)

ive found worms and larvae in buds i was helping to trim, and roll while trimming, ive also found long ass hairs, short cat hair, and a couple times something that looked like fishing line?
i was always wondering if these were ways to make the bud weigh up more or if this was an accident


----------



## blazing brute (Apr 20, 2009)

glass 
i found out cuz i scraped myself when i tried breaking up the bud with my fingers


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Apr 22, 2009)

blazing brute said:


> glass
> i found out cuz i scraped myself when i tried breaking up the bud with my fingers


Ouch...!


----------



## BTKlotusninja420 (Apr 28, 2009)

lol one time we got a bag of some brick weed nastiness and me and my homie were breakin down the bud (we called it that fish food because it was thin and flaky like fish food) but anyway we found what looked to be plastic grown into the weed (it was inside the buds lol) needless to say we threw that shit out lol


keep it wicked and blazed 


DJ kozmo tha killa


----------



## StonerPrincess (Apr 28, 2009)

Bud Frosty said:


> *Once I came to the realization that I was rolling up a HUGE FUCKIN BROWN SPIDER!*


 
I would die! Of course spiders are the one thing I cannot handle...and in my pot? I would die!


----------



## Marinastoken (Apr 29, 2009)

A feather once, and a prickly thing with like 6 pokers on it. CRAZY.


----------



## deiseldawg (Apr 29, 2009)

found a milk jug cap in a q.p. once. Ive seen alot of cat hair and other shit and even some tinsle from a christmas tree. lol


----------



## lazy88 (Apr 29, 2009)

mostly hairs,spidermites & maybe small thread or fishing line..but have you ever noticed..that only mids and low grade bud is compressed...why is that? ive never seen really good bud compressed!! nor have i found anything strange in good bud baggies...just mids and brick..
i mean its gotta come from somewhere,from someone thats got mass quanitiys of it..and most of it is from somwhere else..do they just ship it in a big ass box too keep it nice and fluffy?. and would the bud be better if it wasnt compressed?
maybe not the thread to ask that..but it is questionable..?


----------



## lazy88 (Apr 29, 2009)

and too the one that smoked rabbit shit...LMAO..funniest thing i heard in a while...lol


----------



## lambofgod (Apr 30, 2009)

Ive found worms and larve in some out door we get around here in late summer. best thing .....was 19 got a quarter and found 5 hits of acid in a cigarette cellophane.....we figured the guy we got it off of didn't notice or was too fucked up to.......but 6 hours later we where to fucked up to care.


----------



## smokeweedeveryday420 (Apr 30, 2009)

this is'nt my story personaly but about a week ago my friend bought a half ounce and when he dumped the weed on the counter to bust it up we found a snail in the weed.


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Lazy88. I'm always wondering the same thing, but heres my theorie: Low and mid-grade weed are grown for money, nothing else. In thier eyes its quanity over quality. If they gave the plants a litttle TLC, no doubt they would grow better bud. Now, high-grade bud is grow grown with TLC and a little effort. Hermies and males are discarded before they can lower the quality of the weed. Also, I think that compressing high-grade bud would probly destroy/ remove a lot of THC. High grade weed isn't grown, its made. I doubt theres better chronic grown outside than in a lab. lol What about curing? Nature doesn't imitate this, we made it to have better smelling, tasting weed. I think natural weed is better than what we call low or mid-grade weed, but worse than lab chronic. Just like breeds of dogs, cannabis is constantly being breeded, altered to make a better weed to better suit or needs. Auto-flowering strains breeded and altered. Sorry realy high and gettin into this subject. Any one else want to touch base?


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 2, 2009)

No midnight i def feel you on your theory but personally I always enjoy that outdoor grown bud the best...just always seem to hit so much better...


----------



## weedforafeed (May 2, 2009)

man this thread title made me laugh but yeh i have found sum shit, ive had glitter once, hair once, sum pink paper shit i think part of party stringer
hahaha oh man craziest shit you youve found in weed haha man that sounds soo funny to me


----------



## futbol.madrid07 (May 2, 2009)

haha worst i can say is a hair tie & a corona cap


----------



## thegripper (May 2, 2009)

i got a nice 5 gram rock in my bag once a few months ago

and my friend got jipped 5 pennies worth of bud in a QP of hydro. He was in a car with 3 big black guys when he picked up the QP and as he was looking at a zip he saw a penny but didnt mention anything better off to get robbed 5 pennies then 800$. that was the last time he talked to those guys.


----------



## lozac123 (May 3, 2009)

that sucks bout that 5g rock!
and the pennies!


----------



## emerl56 (May 10, 2009)

My mother once told me that my father bought a Pound once, and there was a 12oz rock in it. How he didn't see it I have no clue.


----------



## dunkin73 (May 11, 2009)

Once back in high school we found what looked to be pubic hairs in a ten dollar sack of shitty weed, I mean alot of pubic hairs, curly/black like a black man's ball hair!! So what did we do, we put it onto white paper and for over an hour picked out all the little hairs and smoked the weed!!! I used to drive my bike about three miles or so to the projects to get little five and ten dollar sacks, it was an adventure. Dealers on every corner trying to stop me and rip me off, but we had a place we went to where they took care of us, after the pubic hair incident we told the dealer and he just laughed!! He was probably thinking "stupid little white boys smoked my pubic hair"!!! The shit we used to do to get high!! I think he felt bad because next time I went there he gave me the best weed we ever smoked as kids, it was Skunk #1 fer sure, stunk up my jeans and my mom thought I was playing with dead animals when she did the wash!!! Loved the eighties!!!


----------



## Kumandr (May 11, 2009)

I once found a bag of weed in a bag of weed once ^__^


----------



## Jointsmith (May 11, 2009)

I've had GRIT-WEED a few times (weed + powered glass) as well as green sprayed with silicon shit to weight it out, eeew.

The worst was bad in the days when we used to smoke Poo-Bar hash, found all manner of nasties in that stuff..... Found a piece of TESCO carrier bag one time, half a paper clip another time.


----------



## vampyroswrath (May 12, 2009)

One time, I paid about 500 bucks for a pound of rocks a few years back lol couldnt check till i was home it actually was "hooked up" with and extra oz too lmao


----------



## lozac123 (May 12, 2009)

yesterday i bought a pound and it had a human head in it.


:s


----------



## tilemaster (May 12, 2009)

when my "boy" not me ofcoars... would bring few elbs at a time , and if theyd be in route for a couple days "he'd" pack fresh tortillas in with the turkey bags, and therefore the dank will slowy absorb mosture w. out affecting taste or smell. instead of losing a zip on a elb u'd gain a half zip per.. but when u remove torillas days later, there dry, and if u sifted thro small amounts less than a z, u will find remenants...a lil mexi w. ur dank any1?


----------



## M1Gunner (May 12, 2009)

*Well this dident come out of a bag.... but one time me and some friends were smoking hash hot knifes and one of the guys there that was breaking the hash up into balls to smoke rolled a snot ball up and gave it to the one guy he was not so happy with to smoke....and yes he did smoke a snot ball and was told right as he inhaled it...He took it better then I would of LOL*


----------



## THC.Easyas1,2,3 (May 12, 2009)

Once i got a bag of reg, from an old friend, turns out he wasnt such a good friend, he glued ciggarette tobacco on the bud to make it weigh more...thats the most fucked up thing ever happened to me.


----------



## FREEMYMEDCINE (May 12, 2009)

A FINGER!.. NO JOKE LOOKED LIKE A FINGER.. SO WE PUT IT BACK IN THE BAG AND SOLD THAT SH IT TO THE NEXT GUY.. NEVER HEARD BACK FROM ANYONE..... EVER .. EVER AGAIN.. 


NO JOKE DONT RIP PEOPLE OFF GUYS.! SOME JAMMACANS ARE STRAIGHT CRAZY!


----------



## FREEMYMEDCINE (May 12, 2009)

Yup! Ive done it.. But with the shit i smoke! Ended up never doing it again


----------



## DaMidnightToker (May 14, 2009)

LMAO!!! Pubic hairs in your weed! Best one yet. Just a few days ago, I went to get a 1/2 P of some stress. (Reg.) Well, it weighed and everything but in plain sight was a blue freezer bag I'm guessing? He told me that they have to wrap it up, before the compress it. Anyways, this is the most common thing I've found in weed. Blue bags. lol Any1 else buy large amounts and find this shit before?


----------



## toyxrazor (May 15, 2009)

DaMidnightToker said:


> Wow TeeTree! A larvae in a seed! Craziest shit I've heard of in weed. I remember one time I was grindin weed up in my grinder. Well when i went to discard the remaining seeds. I found huge metal pieces in that shit. Well my stoned ass started bitchin out my dealer, but it turns out the weed was so compact, that the metal grinders were being snapped off! lol Stoners have thier moments to!


I almost fucken died readin' that. xP

+I was smokin' it up with some friends before school and we found a piece of dogfood in the effin' bag.


----------



## Guerilla grower... (May 15, 2009)

i found a tooth in a ounce :L


----------



## olosto (May 15, 2009)

lozac123 said:


> yesterday i bought a pound and it had a human head in it.
> 
> 
> :s


 
I bought a pound the other day and it was a solid nug that looked like George Bush's head. HA! 


LOL, i've never bought a pound, lolol.


----------



## lozac123 (May 16, 2009)

neither have i!
i just wondered what the responses would be!


----------



## PRiNCESS.KUSh (May 18, 2009)

This one time i bought a o; came home and found broken glass in it. Called my Dealer and found out he bought 3 o's of a guy for 100 bc there was broken glass in that shit.

Good thing i only spend 40 on it!.

But it took forever.. i mean FOREVER to pick all the glass out!.

It was annoying.


----------



## johnnysacoseeds (May 18, 2009)

Found a couple of Smurfs in an ounce one time when I was trippin'. Me and Jokey and Lazy all gettin' ripped. Made me promise not to tell Papa Smurf. Never found nothin' weirder than that... at least not in a bag of weed.


----------



## zombeastie (Nov 2, 2009)

I bought a half oz or something and got a piece of foil that had a sugar cube in it, along with a couple hits of acid. 

was a good day for me.


----------



## kwijibud (Nov 3, 2009)

i had a half zip shipped to me (a long time ago, dont ask how dumb i was... i already know) in a travel coffee cup. my buddy who shipped it to me packed it in dryer sheets. when i got the bud, it smelled Downy Spring Fresh and tasted like i was smoking dryer sheets too.

got me high as a mutha tho


----------



## mike12572 (Nov 4, 2009)

back in the day i bought a oz and there was a dead scorpion in it... i took out all the scorpion pieces... and smoked on


----------



## mr. greenthumbs (Nov 9, 2009)

hey i found a grasshopper in me weed once.it was red and my brother in law just had to smoke it.but i also found lil nutd and bolts too.


----------



## DudeBro (Nov 9, 2009)

Saw my buddy break a "brick" to find a scorpion compressed in the center...seems like forever ago, got a pic somewhere.


----------



## captiankush (Nov 9, 2009)

I found a finger in a bale of Mexican once upon a time, it was petrified like the weed but you could make out the joints, finger nail, etc.

CK


----------



## Buddreams (Nov 9, 2009)

jesus christ, i dont think anyone can top the finger storie. My buddy was packing the bowl one time right out of the bag, popped a nug in and hit it with the lighter, much to his dismae it wasnt really burning, upon close inspection, he found a pebble in the bowl!


----------



## Park Orange (Nov 9, 2009)

I was down to mostly shake, and was just scooping my bowl into the bag to laod it. One night, laaate a night. I did this, and fired it up with my bic lighter.
"Man, the bowl must be clogged.." I thought as I chiefed as hard as I could. Clogged bowls and stems are no match for a good set of a young mans lazer lungs. So like the big bad wolf I huffed and puffed and watched the contens of the bowl glow a bright red. 
"Still clogged. Perhaps I should push it with my thumb?" As we all know the glowing red embers are no match for the stoners calaced thumbs. 
I pushed my thumb down into the bowl to smash what I thought were ashes. To my surprise there was no give when I applied my thumb to the presumed ash. Insted it was hard.. Solid.. ROCK solid.
After burning the piss out of my thumb I realised, that it was a small stone now pratically red hot. Once it cooled, I took it out and showed it to the guy I got the bag from. Never forget that one xD


----------



## Buddreams (Nov 9, 2009)

Park Orange said:


> I was down to mostly shake, and was just scooping my bowl into the bag to laod it. One night, laaate a night. I did this, and fired it up with my bic lighter.
> "Man, the bowl must be clogged.." I thought as I chiefed as hard as I could. Clogged bowls and stems are no match for a good set of a young mans lazer lungs. So like the big bad wolf I huffed and puffed and watched the contens of the bowl glow a bright red.
> "Still clogged. Perhaps I should push it with my thumb?" As we all know the glowing red embers are no match for the stoners calaced thumbs.
> I pushed my thumb down into the bowl to smash what I thought were ashes. To my surprise there was no give when I applied my thumb to the presumed ash. Insted it was hard.. Solid.. ROCK solid.
> After burning the piss out of my thumb I realised, that it was a small stone now pratically red hot. Once it cooled, I took it out and showed it to the guy I got the bag from. Never forget that one xD




oh hai there ^_^


----------



## captiankush (Nov 9, 2009)

Buddreams said:


> jesus christ, i dont think anyone can top the finger storie. My buddy was packing the bowl one time right out of the bag, popped a nug in and hit it with the lighter, much to his dismae it wasnt really burning, upon close inspection, he found a pebble in the bowl!


lol, I don't think it was on purpose, prolly some poor campanero got it caught between the mota and the jack used to compress it into a brick, sucks for him...

CK


----------



## Kronic*King (Nov 10, 2009)

i once bought a huge 2 pound of bud and it turned out there was only like 1 pound around a box filled with some crap to make it feel like 2 pounds. and i couldnt find that stupid dealer that sold it 2 me.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey. This is a message to all of you cheating dealers that put weird and dangerous shit into bud to make it weigh more. If you must cheat people out of their money and stretch a pound into a pound and a half, lay the buds out and sprinkle some Jack Daniels on it. That's not dangerous and it gives it a good taste, while making your weed weigh more. Glass, pebbles, etc. is foolish for making money... Who do you think will call you again?

Anyways, nothing too interesting here, besides a beetle. I smoked that shit, paid for his weight, why not?


----------



## Badbrain (Nov 10, 2009)

Half...yes only half.. of a hissing cockroach. Where'd the other half go? mmm...


----------



## cbtwohundread (Nov 10, 2009)

i was beaking down a qp when in the middle of the compressed bush herb was a midget.,.lol.,.,.,naw ive never found nuthing but hair.,.,


----------



## ruderalis88 (Nov 10, 2009)

Bud Frosty said:


> *Once I came to the realization that I was rolling up a HUGE FUCKIN BROWN SPIDER!*


i would actually shit myself if that happened to me.

found pubes in bud once, not pleasant. also found some bits of plastic bag and shit that's been mixed in with cheap hash, so it goes though.


----------



## tricombingthesehairs (Nov 10, 2009)

i once found a big red ant and i smoked his ass to!


----------



## cbtwohundread (Nov 11, 2009)

just rememberd i found a lower human jaw in my front yard a stray dog was eating(true story)but that wasnt in my weed.,.,all in all still discusting the dog was really eating that shit.,.,fucked the whole dice game up,lol


----------



## Double0verhead (Nov 11, 2009)

found plenty of hairs in my bags, a few times i found seeds haha


----------



## smokintreez (Nov 11, 2009)

in high school me and my boy went in on a bag and found a piece of a cool ranch dorito (easily indentified by the blue and red seasoning) and the worst part was that its not like it was compressed into a bale of schwag by accident somehow, it was just chillin in an ounce bag of headies like, here u go, u spent $375 for this white rhino, the least i can do is give u a dorito-- it was pretty funny doing bong rips and discovering something like that though


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Nov 12, 2009)

smokintreez said:


> in high school me and my boy went in on a bag and found a piece of a cool ranch dorito (easily indentified by the blue and red seasoning) and the worst part was that its not like it was compressed into a bale of schwag by accident somehow, it was just chillin in an ounce bag of headies like, here u go, u spent $375 for this white rhino, the least i can do is give u a dorito-- it was pretty funny doing bong rips and discovering something like that though


slightly off topic but i got a half pound in a cool ranch dorito bag once. it had crumbs all up in it!


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Nov 12, 2009)

lol, great topic... pubes, spiders, glass, doritos.... haha...

i've found a 3g rock in a bag, obviously hair, some sort of string/fishing line maybe, plastic...

But best of all, about 5 years ago I used to get some nice orange fluffy smelly sticky high end stuff... payed $250 for an ounce... Anyways.. On three seperate ocassions, in three seperate bags, i found a small orange worm crawling inside one of the buds..

Rather than squish them, i smoked them... It was like finding that toy in the box of cereal when i was a kid... good times, good times...


----------



## oregon024 (Nov 12, 2009)

TheDifferenceX said:


> lol, great topic... pubes, spiders, glass, doritos.... haha...
> 
> i've found a 3g rock in a bag, obviously hair, some sort of string/fishing line maybe, plastic...
> 
> ...


 you just ask found in weed i had a tree frog live in my outside grow!happy little guy


----------



## johndoe12345678 (Nov 12, 2009)

found bottle caps, tip of a finger, rocks, sum kind of fecal matter not sure if it was cat or deer shit all these in bales of brick weed. people actually bought the shit laced weed complained but still smoked it lol..


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 12, 2009)

The tip of a finger..


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 12, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Hey. This is a message to all of you cheating dealers that put weird and dangerous shit into bud to make it weigh more. If you must cheat people out of their money and stretch a pound into a pound and a half, lay the buds out and sprinkle some Jack Daniels on it. That's not dangerous and it gives it a good taste, while making your weed weigh more. Glass, pebbles, etc. is foolish for making money... Who do you think will call you again?


Exactly, these people are pieces of shit, this sand, powdered glass, silicone spray, etc etc is now actually being applied as the buds grow to make it very hard to detect, BEWARE.


----------



## grow space (Nov 12, 2009)

TheDifferenceX said:


> lol, great topic... pubes, spiders, glass, doritos.... haha...
> 
> i've found a 3g rock in a bag, obviously hair, some sort of string/fishing line maybe, plastic...
> 
> ...




Thats nasty...


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 12, 2009)

[youtube]H1fU7KTIyhc[/youtube]


----------



## four20mike (Nov 12, 2009)

lol, this is a funny ass thread! weirdest thing i've found im my bag was tin foil and another time watermellon seeds(wtf) haha


----------



## heyguy901 (Nov 16, 2009)

dude this is some fucking funny shit, keep the stories coming


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Nov 16, 2009)

I found a dead cricket in a bag not too long ago...pretty gross...


----------



## IAm5toned (Nov 16, 2009)

your sisters panties.... and her best friends panties too. whoops!


----------



## kappainf (Nov 16, 2009)

One time I found a ladybug, smoked it of course, caterpillar, smoked it too. Sand and dirt sometimes gets in the bud on accident, outdoor sticky bud, hard to keep it off.


----------



## doitinthewoods (Nov 16, 2009)

BB's spray painted green, fishing weights of various sizes pressed in the middle of a brick, thread (various colors), tobacco, a tooth, perlite, lint, roaches(bug and joint), hay,....we use to find all kinds of shit in brick weed that I smoked years ago.


----------



## trichromalicious (Nov 16, 2009)

Back in the day from various bags I found yayo, opium, strings from burlap bags, shredded up money, and what appeared to be goat hair.. lol


----------



## doitinthewoods (Nov 16, 2009)

trichromalicious said:


> Back in the day from various bags I found yayo, opium, strings from burlap bags, shredded up money, and what appeared to be goat hair.. lol


You mean "yeyo". It's spanish slang for coc. Yea, I've found the burlap stuff in bags too. It was probably donkey hair to be honest with you.


----------



## imrickjames (Nov 16, 2009)

Ive gotten staples a few times, some pieces of string, I think the weirdest one though was a fucking snake head! it was like fuckin mummified or something cuz it still had the skin on it but it wasnt rotting. I didnt even wanna smoke that shit.


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Nov 18, 2009)

WOW. Forgot about this thread for a bit. I come back to bugs, fingers, ect. lol I can't believe dude left his finger in the brick. I would be fuckin freaked. Probly keep it for a souvenir though. lol " Dude... you wanna see this finger I found in my weed?" lol I would die!


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 19, 2009)

I just can't get my mind around the microscopic processes by which these crystals form.

Are there mini-miners popping tiny holes in heavenly vesicles?
 
http://www.weed-pics.com/w5.jpg








Does anyone really know?

What chemical crystallizes like that at room temperature?

Are they are cannabinoid crystals?

Some say it could be water ice, glass or nylon.


----------



## skervy (Nov 19, 2009)

woodchips rocks hair plenty of bugs


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 19, 2009)

seeds....

Guess I'm lucky.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 19, 2009)

_*wow, not even a snide remark? I'm surprised. This place really is dead....*_


----------



## Sittin On A Cloud (Nov 19, 2009)

A hundred dollar bill


----------



## JimiHendrix (Nov 19, 2009)

Sittin On A Cloud said:


> A hundred dollar bill


Ive found some rusty staples..ya know the usual..also I found a BB, and one time there was this dead fly that was CAKED in crystals..we gave my friend 2 bucks to smoke it, and he said he got high lol.


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 19, 2009)

found a lil rock in a qp weighed 4 grams. cat/dog hairs, ppl hair ,dead bug. years back i got al lb that had fennel seeds in it like prob an oz worth. picked most out. some fukn ppl man i tell ya. anything for an xtra buck.


----------



## Lt Shiny Sides (Nov 19, 2009)

I've found hair, straw, pebbles, thread, bugs. You know, the usual. That's why I only buy good weed now, or just grow my own!


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Nov 21, 2009)

Damn Woodstock. Your on a whole nutha level. lol In a good way btw. Did you say you found seeds in ur weed? Crazy shit. If there were a few stems aswell, I think you'de top the finger. lol J/K


----------



## beardo (Nov 21, 2009)

mexicans it was crazy 10 of em in the bag..............whats with the glass thing everyones talking about? its common? what r they adding weight? making it sparkel? weird. where


----------



## talon (Nov 22, 2009)

probably a dealer attempting to "beef up" the weight of the sack.


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Nov 22, 2009)

lol, I've heard of 10 Mexicans in a compact, but a bag? lol Not totally sure but I think they mosty do the glass thing in Europe? England? Idk, but I think they add glass to give the buds a more potent look. But seriously though, try that shit up this way and we'll see if they continue dealing. lol


----------



## The Cheese Is Dank (Nov 22, 2009)

id say definately the weirdest thing ive found in a bag was a tooth. me and a couple buddies were smokin it(unknown bagseed) and we called it sweet tooth lol


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 22, 2009)

how the hell do fingers and teeth end up in a bag of weed?


----------



## drugreference (Nov 22, 2009)

i got a bag with some fire ants in it once, live of course. drivein away when i realized it i called him back and asked what was up and he promptly informed me it means its fire bud and he bought the oz. like that, same kid jerked off into a back a few months later.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 22, 2009)

drugreference said:


> i got a bag with some fire ants in it once, live of course. drivein away when i realized it i called him back and asked what was up and he promptly informed me it means its fire bud and he bought the oz. like that, same kid jerked off into a back a few months later.


.....Lol, what???


----------



## drugreference (Nov 22, 2009)

haha i ment bag but ya its that fire


----------



## GDBud (Nov 22, 2009)

the sole of a boot!
Back in the 70's I was getting Kilo bricks for $70.00 and when you steamed them apart we would always find a prize in them (just like Cracker Jacks) and the oddest find was the sole of a boot complete with some of the leather upper.


----------



## SeabassOfTheSea (Nov 22, 2009)

LOL fly. i found string once but thats about it.


----------



## SeabassOfTheSea (Nov 22, 2009)

This site is like an RPG the more posts you do u level up.Sweet. I can kill 2 birds with one stone-d HA


----------



## Woomeister (Nov 22, 2009)

once in a brick of malawi back in the early nineties we found a huge dried out spider.


----------



## floridasucks (Nov 22, 2009)

i found a piece of shit in a pound... ohh that was regs.


----------



## Zeplike (Nov 23, 2009)

a spider web. my friends regs, not my weed so i guess it doesn't count


----------



## Smoketilluchoke (Dec 8, 2009)

2 caterpillars in a quarter of some grand daddy purple


----------



## HeadBusta740 (Dec 9, 2009)

birds wing in a brick of mex dirt  so lame


----------



## natedogg789 (Dec 9, 2009)

Once i found some nasty looking thing that looked like a piece of beef jerky... it was nasty we all looked but we never figured it out.


----------



## ianlionzion (Jul 23, 2011)

found a bug in a bud..big thing about a cm long...still got it in a baggie i was gonna show the guy i got the weed from..that thai with red thread....
last month.it was still alive when i found it
anyone want to look?


----------



## ianlionzion (Jul 23, 2011)

ive also found a piece of iso hash about 3g in the bag of weed from the same mate


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 23, 2011)

a cockaroach in my bag. i as breaking up some of that compressed mexican bud, and lo and behold and cockaroach. not adime lenghtwise. big water bug but a small german cockaroach about as big as a dime lengthwise. needless to say i did what any selfrespecting stoner would do and discarded the roach and continued rolling my bud. ...... idgaf.


----------



## Farfenugen (Jul 23, 2011)

a shrunken head


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 24, 2011)

i love this thread...


----------



## Cali chronic (Jul 24, 2011)

Paraquat compliments of the CIA poisoning their citizens, Who needs family with a Big brother like that?


----------



## Desr (Jul 28, 2011)

back in the day my friend and i found out that another friends dad had a lot of weed, like alot..wed pay 5 bucks and itd be a handful of shake in a brown paper bag, it was weed, all the seeds were broken clean in half, until we discovered there were mice turds throughout the bags, so the weed had been sitting there for sometime..and it took like a fat blunt to ourselves to get us high, when i look back on it now,it was still a deal for 5 bucks.but yeah. mouse poop.


----------



## Bonghostage (Jul 28, 2011)

Back in the day when I didn't know good weed from bad, I got a bag and the weed was like dirt brown and smelled like old woman perfume, I smoked a bit of a joint and nearly passed the fuck out, got all dizzy and my heart developed an irregular beat, as if it was about to stop. it was horrible and really put me off weed for a while, I reckon it was sprayed with fucking raid or something, sprayed stuff is common around here, specially with glass and stuff like that to make it look frosty and weight it. I know a few people that actually spray weed _as a job, _which is horrid.


----------



## smokebros (Jul 28, 2011)

Reverse86 said:


> I bought a oz of some Reggie bush and it had fresh cotton compressed with some of the buds...ive seen hair, dead spider, a leaf and half a ripped dollar..


LOL , this made me laugh. I havent heard that term in a long time, it brought me back.


----------



## superskunkd (Jul 28, 2011)

so this one time i went over to my dealers house and asked for a oz.5 she said sure got it and threw it to me. i went home to find a couple friends that i was meeting to smoke with and i reach into this nice looking bag and what do i pull out? a shed snake skin!!!! which is like my biggest fear (snakes in any sort)!! i was freaked out but eh what do you do..thought it very odd and overlooked though..


----------



## Farfenugen (Jul 29, 2011)

I found Jimmy Hoffa in mine


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 30, 2011)

a crack rock...


----------



## kanx (Aug 4, 2011)

Over hear "soap bar" used to be huge. Basically shit resin.

Used to pull massive sheets of plastic out of the stuff, cause they mix the stuff with anything.

No on the outside , actually inside threw out the bars.


----------



## Hilo (Aug 6, 2011)

a fish hook.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 6, 2011)

A Flintstone's vitamin shaped like Barney.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 7, 2011)

a totally black nug in bag of green ones


----------



## ZenOne (Aug 7, 2011)

Dead rat...Wasent Impressed at all.
but it was my g/f at the time's dad and he was moving soo much weight through his farm,
its not his fault the rat was just diggin on the dank buds lol too bad for the vacuum seal.


----------



## bigslama912 (Aug 7, 2011)

we should genetically engineer weed that produces bud AND skittles!

worst thing ive found is dog hair.


----------



## one8seven (Aug 16, 2011)

smokingblunts said:


> hahah rabbit terds... anyway my brother was going through a qp one time and found a little small chunk of cocaine after dumping it out on his counter... we guessed that his dealer probably was dealing both and just had some left over on the table when he was bagging it up..... to bad it probly didnt even wiegh .2 if weighed on a scale


 
most times that is non dissolved salts from the nutes


----------



## #?* (Aug 17, 2011)

floridasucks said:


> a crack rock...


I could only be so lucky!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 17, 2011)

I found some chips...


it looked like whoever was bagging had a snack while they were weighing


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 17, 2011)

Meal worms. To make it worse, I had just hooked up a friend of mine with a pound of it before getting some myself, so I didn't know about it when I dropped it off to her. Right after I saw it in mine, I went to her house to apologize, and she had a box she'd been putting them in, and said "Nah, its cool, those are perfect to feed to my reptiles." &#8224;LOL&#8224; That chick rocked.


----------



## Marlboro47 (Aug 18, 2011)

A silver BB, weighing out to .6
Cracked out dealer couldn't sell me an eighth without trying to skimp me.


----------



## greenjoe (Aug 18, 2011)

had the switch pulled on me once...a bag of cat nip...
p.s. it happened when i was 14....


----------



## ZenOne (Aug 18, 2011)

Lol ^ that sucks dude, only learn that lesson one time eh


----------



## greenjoe (Aug 19, 2011)

ZenOne said:


> Lol ^ that sucks dude, only learn that lesson one time eh


 that is right....


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Aug 19, 2011)

nvr happened to me personally, but by brother said he found little red bugs in his bud be4, said he smoked em up neway, im guessin they were spider mites from an outdoor idk


----------



## wanabe (Aug 19, 2011)

didnt bother reading cause this thread dumb
but ive found weed when i bought weed


----------



## rollingstoned1982 (Aug 19, 2011)

never found anythign dodgy in weed, but did find part of a tooth in a bit soap bar , bout 10/12 years ago.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Aug 21, 2011)

do you guys ever break up weed and find clear strings in them


----------



## grow space (Aug 24, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> do you guys ever break up weed and find clear strings in them


all the time man...once had a party ribbon up in the nugget


----------



## Kaaable (Aug 26, 2011)

when i went to my cousins house he bought 3 grams from this new dealer in town and turns out it was laced.


----------



## Nanosaur (Sep 1, 2011)

In total I found about six seeds in the bud I smoke, never found anything else in it.


----------



## Louis541 (Sep 4, 2011)

I found a fingernail once. I guess it could of been mine though.

Found a long blonde hair, which is weird since I'm brown haired, and the guy I got it from was black.

Someone I sold to once complained there was joint paper in the bag. Only thing I can think of was it was probably dried out on paper.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Sep 4, 2011)

Random end of a cigarette someone had obviously gutted to roll a joint with. Can't hold weed for five minutes without sampling the product, can they X3

Apart from that, the usual. Red or White cotton thread.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hair(cat?), pebbles, bugs, a thumb tack, a whole lizard. Bought a used car once from a old lady. The center consul had a glove box that wouldn't open. I pried the cover open. Found what appeared to be about 1/4 pound inside. Was so dry it turned to dust when handled. Tried to smoke it, but couldn't keep it lit. Tasted horrible. Tossed it.


----------



## KronikGrower (Sep 16, 2011)

all this shit about bugs<spiders scorpions and glass, cigarette butts---whatever! and HAIR (cat hair...lol.) yeah right tell me why No one here has found a fuckin Pube in their shit>>>>!!!!!!!lol......seems to me there are always fuckin pubes? like their trimming buds naked : ( WTF! thats why i grow my own shit!!!!!


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

spider web fiber type thing and blue fiber top thing


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 24, 2011)

i found some gold in buds once. asshole tried to make it weigh more. needless to say, i threw the gold away and smoked that shit


----------



## El Superbeasto (Sep 24, 2011)

About 15 years ago, I found a flattened giant centipede in a brick of some cheap weed....


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 24, 2011)

...................


----------



## fssalaska (Sep 24, 2011)

Man, what is in this shit, man? 
Mostly Maui Waui man, but it's got some Labrador in it. What's Labrador? It's dog shit. What? 
Yeah, my dog ate my stash, man. 
Yeah? I had it on the table and the little motherfucker ate it, man. Then I had to follow him around with a little baggie for three days, man, before I got it back. Really blew the dog's mind, ya know? 
You mean we're smokin' dog shit, man? Gets ya high, don't it? 
*Up in Smoke 1978 lolz
*


----------



## namtih024 (Sep 24, 2011)

human finger!! my friend got the sack for me in San Antonio, finger right in the middle, called the guy back and he thought we were mad about the weight and tried to offer more weed to compensate. still smoked the sac tho


----------



## 2fast92 (Sep 27, 2011)

Nothing. Absolutely nothing ever. The weirdest thing is that one of my old dealers used to give me the weed in a receipt.


----------



## smokebros (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL my friend had a grass hopper somehow get into his indoor tent lol!! he said he was pruning a bit and out of the corner of his eye he saw a leaf move. He turned his head, it jumped and his face and he flew back. hahahaha epic.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 27, 2011)

a pair of black thongs


----------



## sweetswisher (Sep 27, 2011)

metal shavings put a magnet up 2 the bag and the whole fuckin bag attracted 2 the magnet


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 28, 2011)

sweetswisher said:


> metal shavings put a magnet up 2 the bag and the whole fuckin bag attracted 2 the magnet


I would be getting ready to fuck a dealer up for that one.


----------



## sweetswisher (Sep 28, 2011)

ya i never saw the guy again after that. i think someone got 2 him b4 i could lol


----------



## meezy4tw (Sep 29, 2011)

what about stuff you would LIKE to find in your weed. Like maybe if you bought a pound and you got a random box of cracker jacks, which ALSO has a prize in it. lol

I also really think it would be awesome to rent out a plant to the keebler elves. They could pay rent by making cookies. Imagine how badass that would be.


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 29, 2011)

meezy4tw said:


> what about stuff you would LIKE to find in your weed. Like maybe if you bought a pound and you got a random box of cracker jacks, which ALSO has a prize in it. lol
> 
> I also really think it would be awesome to rent out a plant to the keebler elves. They could pay rent by making cookies. Imagine how badass that would be.


that is a true stoner quote! hahah


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

sweetswisher said:


> metal shavings put a magnet up 2 the bag and the whole fuckin bag attracted 2 the magnet


 id feed that dude a ball pien hammer for that...at least the panties was a joke from my buddies gf lol


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 29, 2011)

Ive never found anything strange in my weed D: 

I read something though once on how a strategy people use in drug smuggling is hiding their heroin inside of shitt weed to get it shipped or soemthing.. Thatd be great finding some heroin or soem other drug in your weed after you buy it!


----------



## 2fast92 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd really like to find some more weed in my weed.


----------



## sweetswisher (Sep 29, 2011)

speakin of weed inside weed lol This guy I know had 3 bundles of bud supposedly from cali, It was sum what commpressed and vacum sealed in plastic, pretty decent compressed shit. Anyway in one of the bundles there was a small plastic bag of some blue/teal colored bud, amazing stuff, smelled like fruity pine trees. I guess where ever the bundles came from somebody decided 2 throw in a freebee lol


----------



## 0calli (Oct 16, 2011)

hahahahaha thats the best made me shit myself


fly said:


> i found a cherio in mine, i munched it up straight away


----------



## Jayy's (Oct 16, 2011)

Damn mang, a few years back My close homie used to slang, and 
I went to his house to smoke out i brought $5 to put in on the sesh..

So Knock on his door and hand him my five before we even start and 
He told me to come with him to his bathroom, he started to weigh a sack out &
I told him "Yo i brought the five for the sesh like you said..."
& he goes "yeah I know" and he starts cracking up. im lost at this point..

He asked me if 11G was straight.. 
And I asked for what? He said "Your sack." 
I said sure  Man.. I was so lost,
But he just gave me 11 Grams, for 5 bucks.

So then we walk in his back year and smoke .....

But anyways I broke a nug up and there was a penny...
Well thats what happens with the mids around our area!

HAHAHA Great memories..

 jayy's


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 23, 2011)

a shoe (and it is only 5 characters so i am adding more without being terribly verbose)


----------



## SCARHOLE (Oct 23, 2011)

I found a Mouse tail in a sac of Mexi brick once...


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 23, 2011)

Found some green carpet after taking a big hit. Yuk


----------



## gioua (Dec 21, 2011)

true story just happened about 2 mo's ago..
Had my 1st grow and it was totally organic (was blessed with very little issues of pests too) my blue dream seemed to have an issue with catapillars (oh God I hate them) anyhow harvest came and went I had a bunch of shake that I gave to a buddy he noticed what appeared to be small resin balls and they may have been that in how but he smoked about 3 of them swore he got high too.. but he asked me later... what it was and I said catapillar crap most likley... but he said it bubbled like hash.. and he got high..lol


----------



## Super Toker (Apr 3, 2013)

I found little dense rocks,toe nails, bb's hair and all kinds of shit. I was breaking up a bud for a joint and found a freaking cocoon of some damn thing squashed all to hell and dry as hell but silky, that was the craziest.


----------



## psilocybindude (Apr 13, 2013)

Just today i stumbled upon to this thread and read a few pages of it, I've found some weird shiny metal looking shit all over my weed before i tried using a magnet on it though and it didn't seem to be magnetic, I've also found some plastic looking string and what looked like packaging, but the reason i am posting this is because just a few minutes ago my gf handed me something out of the bag and I'm pretty sure its mouse poo, i find it so funny that i was just looking at this thread a few hours ago and all of the sudden I've got mouse poo in my brick packed Mexican...


----------



## Akmuchano (May 13, 2013)

On one occasion, my friend picked up a satchel of some chron from a local, and we found ladybugs in it. >_<


----------



## iiKode (May 15, 2013)

Jointsmith said:


> I've had GRIT-WEED a few times (weed + powered glass) as well as green sprayed with silicon shit to weight it out, eeew.
> 
> The worst was bad in the days when we used to smoke Poo-Bar hash, found all manner of nasties in that stuff..... Found a piece of TESCO carrier bag one time, half a paper clip another time.


 yeah mate, i whipped out what looked to be part of a tesco bag in a bar of soap


----------



## CountryCowFreakJr (May 17, 2013)

I found...weed in my weed...lol


----------



## Extr (May 25, 2013)

Hair, and one time in medical bud, a little glass. I couldn't believe my eyes lol


----------



## d3dm4n (May 30, 2013)

I found a cat in my bag once... not a hair a full cat... It was a large bag... but ne ways she was pregnant had the kittens but we found out she was impregnated by a dog so they were dogtens and I sold them for a killing...


----------



## baldylox59 (Jun 25, 2013)

This dumbass I used to buy from sold me a 1/4lb with a 1/4 oz of some apparently "uncut" coke once . . .Talk about a bonus buy!
Too bad I didn't do the shit anymore


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 26, 2013)

Some of y'all smoking on some sketchy shit...when I buy bricks I usually find foil , tape, grocery bag pieces. Smaller bags tend to lack those but still contain, hair thankfully just head hair never found a pube, oak leaves, ocassional beetle or bug and if you get a bad brick a penny or two... that's bout all I've ever found


----------



## UncleReemis (Aug 12, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Some of y'all smoking on some sketchy shit...when I buy bricks I usually find foil , tape, grocery bag pieces. Smaller bags tend to lack those but still contain, hair thankfully just head hair never found a pube, oak leaves, ocassional beetle or bug and if you get a bad brick a penny or two... that's bout all I've ever found


hmmmmm if I ever found a pube in my weed there'd be problems... lololol like the fuck was your dick doin' in the weed you sold me?


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

larva and worms, got a full refund plus some money back, was trippy though cause we smoked a shit ton of it busted upa bud and found all that


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 12, 2013)

Old thread but a fun one.
I remember different small rocks in brown brick weed.
Years and years ago when I used to sell, some guys started coming over
just looking for a dollar joint.
In time this pissed me off so I rolled them a joint of mostly of stems, dust and dog hair.
This solved the problem.


----------



## TheSnake (Aug 12, 2013)

I guess I'm limited to the few times i "bought" weed, Well, I found weed, sticks, and seeds. LOL, nothing weird, but ive only bought maybe a dozen bags in my life, then said fuck it and started to grow, so now my bags have only what i put in it hahaha.


----------



## TheSnake (Aug 12, 2013)

This thread is fucking hysterical! I would imagine if one was dealing significant quantities, you could fit quite a few things in a bag large enough for a kilo. I think If i yielded a few pounds at the same time, I would totally have to pack 2.2 lb into a bag just so i could say i move kilo's, LMFAO!, sounds cooler than pounds.


----------



## BygonEra (Aug 13, 2013)

WTF!! I've never found anything other than the occasional seed... literally nothing... and I've bought some sketchy looking stuff from some sketchy looking people lol.


----------



## SeniorFrostyKush (Aug 13, 2013)

captiankush said:


> I found a finger in a bale of Mexican once upon a time, it was petrified like the weed but you could make out the joints, finger nail, etc.
> 
> CK


Bullshit. You read the "Jamaicans are crazy" guy's story and felt the need to elaborate.....


----------



## Indicator (Aug 13, 2013)

Chili powder and jalapeno seeds... courtesy of my loving father... who also peed in my bong. I love you and miss you Dad! RIP


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 13, 2013)

cat piss in the bong clears the sinuses.


----------



## maryjaneslave (Aug 13, 2013)

ive found a xanax in my weed before, my dealer asked if i found it, gave it to this bitch instead, ive put a few chips in a oz i sold before as a 420 joke


----------



## Kizka (Aug 13, 2013)

Small black bits that resembled charcoal. It made up at least half the weight of the bag. That is why I refuse to smoke brick.


----------



## farmasensist (Sep 17, 2013)

I found a piece of a tooth once. Also the asians would bulk up their sacks by hiding rice in them.


----------



## connerray (Sep 23, 2013)

Dog hair and rocks... wtf, shit cost enuff as it is let alone buying rocks.


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 25, 2013)

Never seen anything in killer nugs.but shwag ive found insects like small beatles well there remains lol.but one time cracking a philly blunt found a feather in it.


----------



## MrPuffPuff (Oct 9, 2013)

Have found a lot of twine and rope in larger purchases of brick. Some nasty stuff there. Will only go back to that if I am absolutely fucking desperate


----------



## retrofuzz (Oct 27, 2013)

in my resin(poo bar) smoking days, plastic bag, cellophane n stuff


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 28, 2013)

Back in high school, we bought a kilo brick and in the process of breaking it up, we found a pretty damn nice small pocket knife, It was in great shape, I lost it years ago, but I had it for quite a while.

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## Sorryman (Jan 24, 2014)

One time when I found -- I shit you not -- a ball of goopy playdough in my fucking bag of weed. 



Spoiler



I played with it when I got high.


----------



## alwaysgreen420 (Feb 6, 2014)

Bout 10 yrs ago bout an ounce of stinky sticky dank. Was super excited till got home and stuck in middle was a couple gravel rocks which weighed 7 grams. 
Fuckin loser lol

Sent from my SCH-I545


----------



## Ilovebush (Feb 7, 2014)

Sweetner...looked way too white to be the real deal. After tasting it I was sure...never trust a salesperson.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Feb 7, 2014)

Ilovebush said:


> Sweetner...looked way too white to be the real deal. After tasting it I was sure...never trust a salesperson.


So you bought sweetener thinking it was weed?
Not.


----------



## Ilovebush (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry...the nug was covered in sweetner...even Ray Charles would have spotted it.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Feb 7, 2014)

OHHH lmao! as if . i bet it looked bomb till you realized


----------



## dangerlow (Feb 8, 2014)

Dorito Pieces, a Lego Man wrench, and if I added it up probably an oz of hair so far in my life.


----------



## Ilovebush (Feb 8, 2014)

Greedy people will do anything to improve the look or increase weight but once you expose the fraud it's their loss. There are much worse things which can be added in the mix but it's up to you to be aware of what your getting and the people you deal with. At least with cigarettes the poisons are listed right on the pack along with the guaranteed possible outcomes such as cancer, heat attack, and birth defects. Either way, most salespersons are trying to line their pockets at any cost.


----------



## MydogCody (Feb 16, 2014)

I use to go to the ghetto for my buds. Once I went up to some people on a street corner and asked for bud, they said sure, they came back dropped a dime in the car and I threw out 10 bucks. I got a cat turd wrapped in oregano. It was so funny that I wasn't even pissed off. Its only 10 bucks.

FUCKING CAT TURD!


----------



## Ilovebush (Feb 17, 2014)

That's funny shit...it's worth the ten bucks just for the creativity!


----------



## Cannasaurus Rex (Feb 23, 2014)

craziest thing in my weed from a street dealer (besides the ever-present sand) was GOOD WEED....happened only once in the 80's. Must have been a mistake lol.


----------



## charface (Feb 23, 2014)

my uncles toenail.


----------



## guyinmariposa (Mar 1, 2014)

Back in high school 1977 mind you my buddy and I split a $500 key of pressed mex from my older brothers hookup. At 16 this was all the pot in the world.Put it up on the table started steaming it apart and found a dry mouse and a padlock. The mouse was ok , real light at this point. The lock on the otherhand was kind of heavy. good old days------mike


----------



## FractalReal (Mar 3, 2014)

A cheeto that appeared to have been sucked clean. Nearly ruined a friendship.


----------



## Big Pauly (Apr 19, 2014)

mistaphuck said:


> i once found a bag at the mall tat looked like someone had dumped salt and pepper all over the buds


A Red Stripe beer cap in a bag of Jamaican, back in the 70's


----------



## Hookabelly (Apr 22, 2014)

Ask Randy Bishop.


----------



## er0senin (Apr 23, 2014)

i once found a piece of cotton (could have been a ciggarete filter maybe) pressed into 100g piece of maroccan hash


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 23, 2014)

we had keys of blond hash..a bunch..and whenever we chunked a block up,some 
would splinter off..a friend who hung around would allways find a little piece,nibble on igt like a squirrel and exclaim "hash!"..then one day we got a kitten..nuff said!
ive found orange plastic from tying up bales..thats it.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 23, 2014)

preparation h a partially d pleated tube I guess eating chili and then going out to the jungle to harvest the weed while on cocaine inflames the old hemorrhoids


----------



## Angel Bud (Jun 22, 2014)

I'v never found anything weird in my bud but I know of someone that found a bullet in the bag they bought.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 24, 2014)

MydogCody said:


> I use to go to the ghetto for my buds. Once I went up to some people on a street corner and asked for bud, they said sure, they came back dropped a dime in the car and I threw out 10 bucks. I got a cat turd wrapped in oregano. It was so funny that I wasn't even pissed off. Its only 10 bucks.
> 
> FUCKING CAT TURD!


Lmao, I think I had the same thing happen to me, I'm not sure. I got a QP and split it with a friend years ago. We found this little black/brown unidentifiable something or other in the bag, hard as a rock though, but it wasn't a rock, weighed like 4 grams and was the size of s marble. Thought it was hash but didn't dare smoke it. My buddy still has it til this day lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 30, 2014)

Imlovinit said:


> I found an orange peel in an oz.


I can explain that!!! some people put orange peels in their weed to keep their weed fresh


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 30, 2014)

AlphaPhase said:


> Lmao, I think I had the same thing happen to me, I'm not sure. I got a QP and split it with a friend years ago. We found this little black/brown unidentifiable something or other in the bag, hard as a rock though, but it wasn't a rock, weighed like 4 grams and was the size of s marble. Thought it was hash but didn't dare smoke it. My buddy still has it til this day lol


you got ripped off bro, they put that in to make to jip you 4 grams, have you tried heating it up and smearing it on your finger? if it doesn't work it aint hash


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jun 30, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you got ripped off bro, they put that in to make to jip you 4 grams, have you tried heating it up and smearing it on your finger? if it doesn't work it aint hash


This happeed like 10 years ago but we never tested it out, definitely was ripped off, but 4 grams short on a 1/4 lb wasn't too bad, we were more confused than mad lol, we never smoked hash back then so never knew what it looked like


----------



## Lucifder (Jul 9, 2014)

DaMidnightToker said:


> Whats the craziest thing you've found in weed? Have you ever bought a nice sac of compressed bud, went home and broke that shit up, and found some wierd shit. From my experience, I've found hair, what looked like pecil shavings, lead, ect. Don't assume its your dealer, but likley dropped in some where down the line of supply and demand. Post your story.



Ive found once some lady bugs caught in between buds. My caregiver had put some in his garden to kill pests and spider mites I just laughed and said the lady bugs died because of the dankness


----------



## Squidbilly (Jul 9, 2014)

myself


----------



## JackHererSki (Jul 10, 2014)

a grasshopper. picked up a zip for 200. cracked the FIRST nugget and there was a dried grasshopper staring at me. Its ok ny coworker smoked it. He said it tasted funny....DUH DUDE THERES A FUCKING GRASSHOPPER IN THERE


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Jul 20, 2014)

A toad,,, i trade some shrooms and XTC for 2 lb of "Jamaican me hazy" with my friend buggz. non compressed, i went through it separating the nugs from loose bits. and i found a bufo toad. i asked him wtf! and he said he produces all his highs in one room. and he extracts this stuff from toads. he assured all his stuff is always clean, which i believe cuz he is a clean freak and im the only person that trades drugs with him, didnt really change up the weed. but a good laugh.


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Jul 20, 2014)

GrowTech said:


> We've all had spider mites and spider mite eggs in our weed. I know that for sure.
> 
> There isn't a single pot head out there that hasn't smoked spider mites at least once.


Lol, Very true!


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 20, 2014)

Contentment.


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Jul 20, 2014)

Lol, I gotta kush bud! I gotta dro nug! I gotta rock.... FUCK


----------



## AeroBella (Aug 9, 2014)

Just bought a ounce and while I was separating it into my tins found a 10 pack of extascy seems like tonight's going to be fun


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)

AeroBella said:


> Just bought a ounce and while I was separating it into my tins found a 10 pack of extascy seems like tonight's going to be fun


lol you got ripped off


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)

when you look at your weed off that certain dealer


----------



## AeroBella (Aug 9, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol you got ripped off


I payed 200$ for the oz the pills go for 25 ea here


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 9, 2014)

AeroBella said:


> I payed 200$ for the oz the pills go for 25 ea here


i mean they put stuff in bags of weed to jip u grams cause it makes it heavier


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 9, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i mean they put stuff in bags of weed to jip u grams cause it makes it heavier


You have to be 18 on here bro.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 10, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> You have to be 18 on here bro.


?????????? im 19 why u say that


----------



## torontoke (Aug 12, 2014)

Ive only ever found a mulched up plastic water bottle from where my friends neighbour must have driven a lawnmower over it than shot it onto our garden lol
But i did find a quarter ounce of hash in a players tobacco can i bought at a local store.
I immediately went back and bought all the remaining cans but didnt find another g


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 12, 2014)

worst i found was hairs stuck into the buds, still don't know if it was pubes or cat hair, either way i picked every single one out


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Aug 14, 2014)

I had some bubble hash one time and a peice of it looked funny so I burnt the edge of it and smelt burning shit. No idea how a peice of shit got in my hash.....


----------



## LotDog (Aug 15, 2014)

Back in the day we got a sack of brick weed off these shady mexicans we knew and once the "buds" were broke open we found a few chicken feathers and somebody had shoved a dime into one of the "buds" to make the sack weigh more,,,, I havent purchased any brick since then,,,,


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 15, 2014)

tannersmokin247 said:


> I had some bubble hash one time and a peice of it looked funny so I burnt the edge of it and smelt burning shit. No idea how a peice of shit got in my hash.....


hahahaha they played a prank on ya, put shit in it so you'd smoke it and they'd get a chuckle out of it


----------



## charface (Aug 15, 2014)

My cousin


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> hahahaha they played a prank on ya, put shit in it so you'd smoke it and they'd get a chuckle out of it


Nah I told my buddy who I got it from and he wasn't laughing or nothin


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 15, 2014)

tannersmokin247 said:


> Nah I told my buddy who I got it from and he wasn't laughing or nothin


lol maybe they good at hiding their laugh, seems like something we would do


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 19, 2014)

Finger nail in a freebie pre roll from a club.


----------



## furnz (Oct 19, 2014)

Huge white moth squished up in a half pound of mersh.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 20, 2014)

Strips of lead in shitty mexican pot. there were coins too, half dollars or something I forget.


----------



## texasjack (Oct 20, 2014)

happiness


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 21, 2014)

Found a pine needle in a bag from the dealer once.


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 21, 2014)

White powder inside a nug.
I was afraid it might be meth.
Then a friend grabbed a bong and said we would be fine, as long as we smoked it through a bong. Because the water in the bong filters out all the bad stuff.


----------



## Smkweeed (Oct 31, 2014)

I found a green little bug once at first i just thought is was a little bud. and I found a little rock once.


----------



## TwistItUp (Oct 31, 2014)

A couple pubes in a jar I was curing in. Guess that's what I get for having my tent next to my bed.


----------



## Choo (Nov 2, 2014)

Back in the late 60's when I was helping a friend break up some Kilo's into lbs we found a dead rat.


----------



## Cloud The Wizard (Nov 17, 2014)

Stems.
It's almost 2015 for fuck sakes, please take your time.


----------



## thump easy (Nov 17, 2014)

A dildo


----------



## Scroga (Nov 17, 2014)

Myself

Sent from my GT-S7580L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## willienelson1stgrow (Mar 9, 2015)

I was in Mexico. 2008 got a brick for $50. it was super compressed so i wanted to break it up so I could roll it up, and I found little bones. After collecting them all it appeared to be a lizard skeleton.


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 9, 2015)

I was getting a couple pounds waaayyyyyyy back in the day and my buddy pulls up and opens the bags in the trunk and shows me the weed and pokes around in there. I said sure and grabbed a couple pounds and off i went. So i was weighing it to see if they weighed on or not and i found two big ass gold rings in there. One had a red stone and the other was a giant lion head. Called buddy back and he described them, they fell off while he was poking around lol


----------



## AlphaPhase (Mar 9, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> I was getting a couple pounds waaayyyyyyy back in the day and my buddy pulls up and opens the bags in the trunk and shows me the weed and pokes around in there. I said sure and grabbed a couple pounds and off i went. So i was weighing it to see if they weighed on or not and i found two big ass gold rings in there. One had a red stone and the other was a giant lion head. Called buddy back and he described them, they fell off while he was poking around lol


Honesty is the best policy  Most people would be like "what rings? I didn't see no rings?" lol


----------



## JD_85 (Mar 9, 2015)

spider egg sack, and fur and more hair..... i even find hair in my own herb.mostly dog fur...or maby its hemp fiber from pluckin leaves, you dont know till u find if it is attached to stem.
and a buddy said he had hair with scalp. hope it wasnt part of a whole scalp, i imagine there would of been a lot of mad ppl.


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 9, 2015)

bradleybrookes said:


> I have got high quality mephedrone, mdvp, 4-mmc, and other research chemicals available for sale at very moderate prices.
> 
> samples available for all bulk buyers
> 
> ...


Reported as spam


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 9, 2015)

I used to pick up from a lady who used to deal with asians all the time. Every bag i got from her had these little strings in it they used to hang the bud with. Same stupid string every damn time lol


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 9, 2015)

thump easy said:


> A dildo


whoops, didn't mean to leave that in there.


----------



## vro (Mar 11, 2015)

Skuxx said:


> Strips of lead in shitty mexican pot. there were coins too, half dollars or something I forget.


i have heard people found shoe laces and rocks in there to


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 13, 2015)

I never did find a spider in my sack, but one time I dropped the lid to my nickel piece on floor late one night and a spider found it. The next day my brotha came through to smoke, and just before we lit up I saw the lid on the ground so I scooped it up and screwed it on. After we passed it back and forth a couple time we both knew there was something funny going on. Sure enough that bastard got smoked.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Mar 13, 2015)

Turns my stomach just reminiscing.


----------



## Benzz (Apr 6, 2015)

There was a time when some bunch of assholes covered the streets with cannabis filled with shards of glass ... like broken windows shoved into buds ect.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 7, 2015)

Benzz said:


> There was a time when some bunch of assholes covered the streets with cannabis filled with shards of glass ... like broken windows shoved into buds ect.


why?


----------



## BudZinga (Apr 9, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> why?


Weight / Money


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 10, 2015)

BudZinga said:


> Weight / Money


that shit is fucked up, too many ppl doing shitty ass things to the fine herb for the hussle, I heard stories 2 days ago in the city of people spraying weed with sprite and then putting it in the freezer, adds weight, makes it sticky and look good, but its still shit


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 10, 2015)

What you gotta do is stop buying from lowlife bottom of the barrel dealers. They buy an oz at terrible prices and do all they can to sell gs and 1/8ths attempting to make enough money to get by.
Find you a real dealor that just got a fifty or 20 pack shipped in. Get it for the low and its quality...ish


----------



## Sativied (Apr 10, 2015)

VHS player.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Apr 10, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> What you gotta do is stop buying from lowlife bottom of the barrel dealers. They buy an oz at terrible prices and do all they can to sell gs and 1/8ths attempting to make enough money to get by.
> Find you a real dealor that just got a fifty or 20 pack shipped in. Get it for the low and its quality...ish


i never said my dealers did that, they do that in the city i don't live in the city


----------



## Benzz (Apr 10, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> What you gotta do is stop buying from lowlife bottom of the barrel dealers. They buy an oz at terrible prices and do all they can to sell gs and 1/8ths attempting to make enough money to get by.
> Find you a real dealor that just got a fifty or 20 pack shipped in. Get it for the low and its quality...ish


The problem was the country had no weed for months on end due to a ton of big police busts that year. The first stuff that turned up had been fucked with, Every nice "none lowlife" dealer was duped into it.. The dealers are the ones who lost money on it because they had to remove all the pieces of glass =( It come and went.... lets just hope the people behind it got there comeuppance.

For a while after that there was tons of different cuts and adulterants being put onto / sprayed onto buds =(. Most of it is still some what suspect these days .. with faked smells, hormone blasted buds & every time that supply drops.... the nasty silicone sprayed shit turns up.
The problem is everyone thinks the silicone shit is the highgrade because they know no better =(. Real weed looks "shit" to most of them.

This is why I grow.


----------



## willienelson1stgrow (Apr 10, 2015)

Has anyone ever taken apart the prerolls from a dispensery, I found some pretty nasty looking shit in those. The free ones are the worst


----------



## BDOGKush (Apr 10, 2015)

willienelson1stgrow said:


> Has anyone ever taken apart the prerolls from a dispensery, I found some pretty nasty looking shit in those. The free ones are the worst


Oh dispensary pre rolls are disgusting. I always cut them open to see what kind of garbage was stuffed into them. It's usually full of seeds and stems. I found a piece of plastic from a medicine bottle in one before.


----------



## Benzz (Apr 10, 2015)

BDOGKush said:


> Oh dispensary pre rolls are disgusting. I always cut them open to see what kind of garbage was stuffed into them. It's usually full of seeds and stems. I found a piece of plastic from a medicine bottle in one before.


My god! that sounds awful, How do they get away with it?


----------



## willienelson1stgrow (Apr 10, 2015)

Benzz said:


> My god! that sounds awful, How do they get away with it?


They don't think people will open them, it's so easy to just spark it up and toke away. But I never smoke a joint if I didn't see it get rolled, I always take apart the prerolls. I bet the bud tenders would shit there pants if you broke it down in front of them.


----------



## Benzz (Apr 10, 2015)

Its just beyond shady, Most people can taste that shit.. and seeds pop.. plastic stinks... It wouldnt fool me.. Id be back in there raging my nut demanding a few free oz's for trying to poisoning me. What dicks =(


----------



## Texas(THC) (Apr 10, 2015)

ive got a friend who found a hand full of copper bb's in the middle of a lb lol
i don't remember how much extra weight it added, but I thought it was kind of funny due to the situation


----------



## justugh (Apr 16, 2015)

DaMidnightToker said:


> Whats the craziest thing you've found in weed? Have you ever bought a nice sac of compressed bud, went home and broke that shit up, and found some wierd shit. From my experience, I've found hair, what looked like pecil shavings, lead, ect. Don't assume its your dealer, but likley dropped in some where down the line of supply and demand. Post your story.


wow ..i have only ever gottten one bad bag .....some spice was throwen to increase the weight 

the person that did it to me .........i set up.......i got some LSD and some coke ......took the 2 grams of coke and turned it into a 8 ball.......the strip i got i cut 2 of and then packaged it up with 3 fakes turning 10 hits 25 

put it under his driver seat ...........and called the cops on a drunk driver he has a reacord he is a automatic search (like alot of us are u got popped for weed u are in the system to search it is why the 1 cop car ticket turns into the 3 cop car search )

.i am evil when u earned it and i go for the kill strait off bat ...sell me fake shit and i used fake shit to get u introuble 

other then that the basic twine /bail wrapping off some brick weed (worst was the snuggles shit someone actually packed the shit with snuggles sheets to ship into my area ) smoking a teddybear horrible stuff


----------



## Maat Aatack (May 11, 2015)

One of the last times I bought a pound of mj, I found a Winnebago in the bag.


----------



## farmasensist (May 12, 2015)

justugh said:


> wow ..i have only ever gottten one bad bag .....some spice was throwen to increase the weight
> 
> the person that did it to me .........i set up.......i got some LSD and some coke ......took the 2 grams of coke and turned it into a 8 ball.......the strip i got i cut 2 of and then packaged it up with 3 fakes turning 10 hits 25
> 
> ...


I had some of that dryer sheet stuff too, it tasted like, smelled like and smoked like crap. Me and a friend got an ounce and it was smoked up in two days because we thought if we smoked a bunch of it we might get high but no, it just sucked.


----------



## justugh (May 12, 2015)

farmasensist said:


> I had some of that dryer sheet stuff too, it tasted like, smelled like and smoked like crap. Me and a friend got an ounce and it was smoked up in two days because we thought if we smoked a bunch of it we might get high but no, it just sucked.


it was around here for months someone got a deal on a few pounds of it ....it was that stuff or really over priced hydro (basement weed had that musty taste to it only get from open floor unfinished basements) 

we used gravtiy bongs to get over the fact it was crap smoke ........2 liters of smoke 1 hit thc plus the cough (lack of oxygen) it got u there


----------



## Marcshaun (Jun 6, 2015)

Found some crushed doritos in a three pound bag of shake as well as a cigarette butt. Shit was crazy!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 8, 2015)

i found satisfaction in a bag of weed


----------



## 2tokechoke (Jun 15, 2015)

A pube. Just a single pube.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 15, 2015)

2tokechoke said:


> A pube. Just a single pube.


You sure it was cat/dog hair?


----------



## 2tokechoke (Jun 15, 2015)

No man i have alot of faith it was a pube. Mind u, its hard to distinguish a pube from a leghair and for unlucky people eyebrow hair.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jun 15, 2015)

haha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 23, 2015)

I found a dead rat in a bud once


----------



## Son of a collier (Jun 24, 2015)

i looked after my my mates doberman for two weeks whilst he was on holiday, dog was as good as gold up to a point...BUT i thought we seemed to have a pot smoking fairy living somewhere in our house that arrived the same time as the dog,.. by the end of the second week the dogs days were numbered,over two weeks she ate a quarter of gold seal soft black, half a pound of trim and sticks. one half of a celestion ditton 120 loudspeaker, numerous ten pound bags of weed, the cats bed and one of each of my 3 pairs of trainers.
she went next door and dug my neighbours lawn up before eating the fish from their pond and crapping strategically on their back doorstep.
when gerry collected her i was relieved to say the least, i sat down made a spliff and fired it up ..... smelled bad ...tasted worse.
that weed you got is fuckin rank i complained to my mrs..... oh no, dont smoke that she said i fished that out of one of the dogs turds.
Oh dear i said (or something similar)


----------



## drcrumble (Jul 3, 2015)

i find a shake in my bags of weed and it makes me very upset, so i dab crumble now! = )


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 3, 2015)

drcrumble said:


> i find a shake in my bags of weed and it makes me very upset, so i dab crumble now! = )


shake at the bottom is where all the potency is at


----------



## drcrumble (Jul 3, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> shake at the bottom is where all the potency is at


sure is harsh tho on the lungs my friend!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 3, 2015)

drcrumble said:


> sure is harsh tho on the lungs my friend!


i'll never get used to harsh ol bong rips


----------



## drcrumble (Jul 3, 2015)

neither did i so i started doing dabs. it's finally cheap enough to buy lol.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 3, 2015)

drcrumble said:


> neither did i so i started doing dabs. it's finally cheap enough to buy lol.


how much harsher are dabs then weed? i never tried edibles or dabs but i want to really bad haha


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 3, 2015)

one day i'll try both mark my words


----------



## drcrumble (Jul 3, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> how much harsher are dabs then weed? i never tried edibles or dabs but i want to really bad haha


most edibles suck, unless you make your own. dabs are epic and not harsh at all. water never discolors even after months of rips.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 3, 2015)

drcrumble said:


> most edibles suck, unless you make your own. dabs are epic and not harsh at all. water never discolors even after months of rips.


my friend brought back some weed from the city what got ya stoned for 2 hours off 0.3 joint, insane


----------



## Big Trees (Jul 4, 2015)

drcrumble said:


> sure is harsh tho on the lungs my friend!


Vaporizer, Vaporizer, Vaporizer.
Solves any issues of shitty tasting/harsh weed plus it gets you more fucked up lol
I hope you're dabbing crumble/shatter/wax made with c02, thats the only stuff I would trust lol


----------



## anzohaze (Jul 4, 2015)

I have found a pair of Scissors in a 10lb bundle. Chunks of metal. Hair yarn string.


----------



## cmbajr (Oct 16, 2015)

12 seeds in the corner of a Baggie that could have easily been taken out for more bud weight, cheap bastards!!!


----------



## Crazytrain420 (Oct 26, 2015)

Very finely crushed up glass, had the worst throat for ages felt like I'd been skull fucked by an elephant think it builds the weight up, and the glass is so fine that it looks like thc crystals. Kinda smart but also a massive asshole move


----------



## docter (Oct 26, 2015)

TeaTreeOil said:


> You probably smoked cecum. It's what rabbits shit out the first time. They then eat it again(the cecum) in order to be able to actually absorb nutrition from what they ate the first time(then they shit it out, for real). Pretty silly... but that's how rabbits roll.


OMG that was too much.I was choking to death on my soup.


----------



## BlondeFrankenstein (Oct 27, 2015)

Bought some brownish black brick weed in Arizona years ago. Found a bug cocoon and a few pebbles in there. Cut the bug out and smoked away. Instantly regretted it.


----------



## Caperfarmer902 (Nov 10, 2015)

Iv never once had anything found in my weed, mind you I seen hairs like human hair or cat or dog hair mixed with large amounts at times,
I was getting 12 pounds sent from bc to Ontario I'd get rid of 4lbs in Ontario and keep it comin east where I'd get rid of the 8 remaining, we had hash, oil, budder and lots of weed to smoke and never came across any shit in our product mind you the product was always high quality grass grown indoors, most bud I had at once tho was 17pounds nd not a thing wrong with it


----------



## mattisreal420 (Nov 11, 2015)

Found a live snail once. Another time after grinding up some bud and put the weed on the table hundreds of tiny bugs started scattering, gross. This was all like many many years back.


----------



## kuntreebouy (Nov 28, 2015)

I've found bb's for a pellet rifle in compressed reg. ,hair & also a piece of wat looked to be cooked chicken ... Guess the packers don't get a lunch break !!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 28, 2015)

BlondeFrankenstein said:


> Bought some brownish black brick weed in Arizona years ago. Found a bug cocoon and a few pebbles in there. Cut the bug out and smoked away. Instantly regretted it.


lmfao dude tasted tasted like shit huh? and whats up with your profile pic that shit is giving me a shroom flashback


----------



## BlondeFrankenstein (Nov 28, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lmfao dude tasted tasted like shit huh? and whats up with your profile pic that shit is giving me a shroom flashback


I just entered a pic of my mug into this link here: http://psychic-vr-lab.com/deepdream/

As for the taste of the bud, I'm sure raw sewage would have tasted better. The bud was brownish black with white powdery mold and the surprise cocoon inside.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 29, 2015)

ugh gross man lol damn mexicans, i bought weed back in the day off a shady guy that had a potent chemical taste almost like rubbing alcohol


----------



## THCmeBro (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm used to picking out bugs large or small, hairs human cat or dog, leaves, fuzzies, etc. I won't willingly or knowingly load/smoke more than a minimal amount of contaminants. But when youre working in your dealers garden and are offered a lit joint, you tend to hit it. Two big hits in, I see a tiny Phillips head screw start to materialize out of the ash.

I don't smoke compressed, ever.


----------



## DankTankerous (Nov 11, 2018)

Bump, too great not too


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Nov 16, 2018)

In 50 years of tokin never found anything but small rocks.


----------



## TwistItUp (Nov 16, 2018)

I once found a finger nail in a free pre roll from a club.
The pre roll was bad. It was nothing but leaf and finger nail.


----------



## DankTankerous (Nov 16, 2018)

TwistItUp said:


> I once found a finger nail in a free pre roll from a club.
> The pre roll was bad. It was nothing but leaf and finger nail.


I’ve heard over and over that pre-rolls are bad. They’re always in Raw papers, and I don’t like raw, especially their Hemp papers. They never stay lit


----------



## primobozo (Jan 30, 2019)

When I was about 17 years old, me and a buddy went in half on a pound, it was some good green, this being early 80s, we got back to his house and started to break it up, and there's 2 glass eyes in it. Took them back to the guy we got it from, and he didn't believe us thought we were trying to get more or something. The smoke was dynamite, and the eyeballs didn't really weigh much, but still, like WTF, really? Who puts glass eyes to up weight?


----------



## Sativied (Jan 30, 2019)

TeaTreeOil said:


> You probably smoked cecum. It's what rabbits shit out the first time. They then eat it again(the cecum) in order to be able to actually absorb nutrition from what they ate the first time(then they shit it out, for real). Pretty silly... but that's how rabbits roll.


Hah, learned something new at RIU.

“Rabbits excrete cecotropes at night, which is why they're also called "night feces,". Cecotropes are dark, soft and tarry, in contrast with "normal" fecal droppings, which are brown and hard. Most rabbit owners don't see cecotropes, *mostly because rabbits "eat* *them straight from the anus,"”

*


----------



## promedz (Jan 30, 2019)

Found a few seeds in my last batch smh..


----------



## Serrated edge (Jul 24, 2019)

The first deal I ever bought,,opened it up and found a life long friend.


----------



## 4Cannabis2Corpse0 (Jan 2, 2020)

Old thread but fuck it . I found glitter, p.m. , and a couple live larve the size of huge maggots all in one bud . It was some stupid good bud too . Ashame it was handled so poorly.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 3, 2020)

This old thread has me LMAO

Thanks for bumping it.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 3, 2020)

Craziest thing I found in weed? Myself.


----------



## cheemo (Jan 4, 2020)

I found a cocoon in a oz bag once, bug inside was dead. it was like an inch long beetle. 

in '09 I was in Vegas and bought an eighth of "weed" from a guy in front of the Bellagio late one night. it was wrapped in packing tape, but the time I got it peeled apart he was long gone. it was a branch off one of the shrubs along the sidewalk lol. I didn't smoke it, but I was drunk and wanted a puff that night.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 4, 2020)

Glass shards. Grass clippings. Some kind of herb that isn't cannabis. 

The grass clippings bout got me stabbed when i nutted up on the guy. Lucky me caught the reflection of the blade sticking out of the sweatshirt sleeve. Thank jebus for the bright ass hps lamps at the gas station.


----------



## SoftBaked (Jan 7, 2020)

Just pine needles and seeds,maybe some dog fur. Guess I got lucky.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 7, 2020)

rocks embedded in weight, small ones. pissed me off badly, threatened the guy. like 30 yrs ago.


----------



## Calbrowno (Jan 9, 2020)

I found an entire community of elves within one of my buds once


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 12, 2020)

Dr Greene said:


> One time my buddy brought a wild bunny over to my house and it was kinda dark, but later we found some dark sticky nugs on the floor and decided to put em in the gravity bong (it was a really long time ago) and lit it up only to discover that it was rabbit shit! Apparently the rabbit had ate some weed or something that didn't agree wit it, it smelled awful.


Dude, you shoulda cured it first!


----------



## SFnone (Jan 14, 2020)

similar to the above story, and maybe not so much what I found, so much as what was smoked, was one time in high school me and my bud and a girl I had a thing for and some kid I kind of thought was a douche, were all hotboxing it in my friends car after chemistry class, and somebody dropped the weed, which had been pretty crushed up, and already being sort of high, we decided to pick up what we thought could have been weed off of the floor and smoke it- there was a lot of mud and dirt and dog hair and who knows what all over, and most of what we found wasn't weed at all. Stupid kids...


----------



## PrometheanLeaf (Jan 17, 2020)

DaMidnightToker said:


> LMAO!!! Pubic hairs in your weed! Best one yet. Just a few days ago, I went to get a 1/2 P of some stress. (Reg.) Well, it weighed and everything but in plain sight was a blue freezer bag I'm guessing? He told me that they have to wrap it up, before the compress it. Anyways, this is the most common thing I've found in weed. Blue bags. lol Any1 else buy large amounts and find this shit before?


I asked about the bags once to an over the border co tact about 10 years ago. He said when they put it in the compactor they put it in grocery type bags so it wouldn't stick to the plants and they could get the next one in the compressor. They'd pull the bags off later, they wouldn't always come off all the way. They just pack it up anyways and send it over. I just always assumed that was why out of brick weed.


----------



## Zinger59 (Feb 14, 2020)

I found American pennies in a 1/4 lb of weed from my brother-in-law in the 80's. Poor bastard has stage4 lung cancer , probably from smoking my share over the years.


----------



## LtJangle (Feb 14, 2020)

When I was in Colombia recently, someone that i met bought a bag weed off of a guy in the park for like 10,000 pesos (3 USD approx). inside the bag there was a contact lens container full of cocaine. needless to say, the dude didnt return it, but got busted with it a few days later. karma maybe? Idk


----------



## haloman420 (Mar 26, 2020)

Scooped a lb. Started breaking it apart. Found caterpillars and mites, hairs. Shit sucked. Guy said no take backs bruh. I said fuck you then dude.


----------



## Zinger59 (Mar 26, 2020)

Zinger59 said:


> I found American pennies in a 1/4 lb of weed from my brother-in-law in the 80's. Poor bastard has stage4 lung cancer , probably from smoking my share over the years.


im sorry to update my brother-in-law has passed. Peace brother.


----------



## PrometheanLeaf (Mar 26, 2020)

Zinger59 said:


> im sorry to update my brother-in-law has passed. Peace brother.


I'm sorry to hear that buddy.


----------



## Zinger59 (Mar 26, 2020)

Thank-you.


----------



## Rakin (Jun 15, 2020)

Glitter


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 16, 2020)

Zinger59 said:


> im sorry to update my brother-in-law has passed. Peace brother.


sorry to hear that dude


----------



## Zinger59 (Jun 17, 2020)

DankTankerous said:


> sorry to hear that dude


thanks


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 17, 2020)

This is a funny thread. I’ve found all kinds of crazy things such as coins, plastic bags, every kind of hair, bugs, a few random molds wayyy back in the day. The most unique finding was a compressed rubber ducky  inside a brick. I also found half a shoe one time. A purple flip flop..lol.


----------



## Zinger59 (Jul 18, 2020)

Queen2Green said:


> This is a funny thread. I’ve found all kinds of crazy things such as coins, plastic bags, every kind of hair, bugs, a few random molds wayyy back in the day. The most unique finding was a compressed rubber ducky  inside a brick. I also found half a shoe one time. A purple flip flop..lol.


hard to hide a flip flop in an ounce, more like bales!


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 18, 2020)

Zinger59 said:


> hard to hide a flip flop in an ounce, more like bales!


 .. Lol ..


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 18, 2020)

I didn't actually find it. I witnessed it. The most messed up experience related to my smoking history. I went to my best friends for my normal routine. Was met at the door by a man much larger and uglier pointing a sawed off 12. Got inside and was escorted to the back bedroom. He was cutting a bale of Mexi dirt weed. When he broke the third block off a huge tarantula and a few hundred babies came spilling out. Ain't seen anything close in the 20+ years since.


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I didn't actually find it. I witnessed it. The most messed up experience related to my smoking history. I went to my best friends for my normal routine. Was met at the door by a man much larger and uglier pointing a sawed off 12. Got inside and was escorted to the back bedroom. He was cutting a bale of Mexi dirt weed. When he broke the third block off a huge tarantula and a few hundred babies came spilling out. Ain't seen anything close in the 20+ years since.


My heart skipped a beat just reading this.. I’ve seen a few tarantulas, but never a mama toting babies. They can have up to something like 1500!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 18, 2020)

Queen2Green said:


> My heart skipped a beat just reading this.. I’ve seen a few tarantulas, but never a mama toting babies. They can have up to something like 1500!


Being the opportunist he is he gathered them up and sold them to the pet shop down the road. Hooked up with the salesgirl. They are still together today. Strange how life works.


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 18, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Being the opportunist he is he gathered them up and sold them to the pet shop down the road. Hooked up with the salesgirl. They are still together today. Strange how life works.


Now that’s what I call a hustler  brilliant, and blessed by karma. Life is truly amazing. You win, best post hands down.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 18, 2020)

Queen2Green said:


> Now that’s what I call a hustler  brilliant, and blessed by karma. Life is truly amazing. You win, best post hands down.


Thank you. Not looking for best post. Just sharing a truth is stranger than fiction incident that is burned into my brain for others to ponder.


----------



## Queen2Green (Jul 19, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Thank you. Not looking for best post. Just sharing a truth is stranger than fiction incident that is burned into my brain for others to ponder.


Yw! I read them all and trust me.. a tarantula with 100s of babies was the best by far  not to mention storybook ending. Thanks for sharing, def stranger than fiction. My brain will ponder that one for the rest of time.. Lol


----------



## Zinger59 (Jul 19, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I didn't actually find it. I witnessed it. The most messed up experience related to my smoking history. I went to my best friends for my normal routine. Was met at the door by a man much larger and uglier pointing a sawed off 12. Got inside and was escorted to the back bedroom. He was cutting a bale of Mexi dirt weed. When he broke the third block off a huge tarantula and a few hundred babies came spilling out. Ain't seen anything close in the 20+ years since.


Crazy shit!


----------



## CAPTAIN EFFIN FALCO (Jul 21, 2020)

Found some roaches in the pot as sublime says but more literal roaches. Almost smoked it as we were kids, and we saw it in a cheech and Chong movie!!!


----------



## speedingtickets (Sep 6, 2020)

Live larva, dozens of them inching everywhere, and once I found a rock inside a compressed Mexican brick.


----------



## Jesus McGillicuddy (Dec 7, 2020)

speedingtickets said:


> Live larva, dozens of them inching everywhere, and once I found a rock inside a compressed Mexican brick.


Back in the 70s it was common to find rocks,nails,broken glass,pull tabs,bottle caps etc etc in the famous 'Green Paper Mexican' kilos...and tons of seeds...now its insects...if you buy commercial pot theres a 95% chance you have smoked bug shit....:>).:>)


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 7, 2020)

Wait, are we talking about weed or Wendy's chili?


----------



## smokinrav (Dec 7, 2020)

A desiccated inch long beetle when I got a 1/2 of Mexican brown weed in like 1985. It didn't stop me from smoking it all


----------



## mackdx (Dec 22, 2020)

smokinrav said:


> desiccated inch long beetle


Was it a....... 

roach?!


----------



## Jesus McGillicuddy (Dec 23, 2020)

Get a decent microscope and just look at the vile,disgusting things that are in your 'smoke'......and thats just what you CAN see....some growers really dont care what chemicals etc they put on their crop because they dont smoke that garbage themselves....as an alternative,you can grow your own or you can choose to 'just not think about it'....ENJOY!!.....:>)


----------



## Jesus McGillicuddy (Dec 23, 2020)

Take a 'sample bud' from your purchased stash and soak it in distilled water,in a container just large enough to hold the sample.....after a few hours and a small amount of agitation,look at the SURFACE of the water....what do you see?.....:>)


----------



## Phabio007 (Dec 24, 2020)

I just got a bag.. Infested with maggot looking insects. It was supposed to be a supply for a while too.. It's in the garage and idk what to do with it all.


----------



## Jesus McGillicuddy (Dec 25, 2020)

Probably nothing you havnt smoked before......have you ever wondered,while you are burning a big hooter and,right in the middle....DA-HAM!!!!...What is that smell/taste?!!!....relax,its only bugs and/or bug shit!!!......ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## Zinger59 (Dec 25, 2020)

Phabio007 said:


> I just got a bag.. Infested with maggot looking insects. It was supposed to be a supply for a while too.. It's in the garage and idk what to do with it all.


Budworm? Maggots don't eat weed. Keep it cold so they don't transform into next stage.


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 25, 2020)

Spider sacks and baby spiders along with them...the plastic from cans of 6packs...mold that we actually smoked as high school kids n swore it made us higher but I remember it making me sick...mouse poop...I've had the bricks come in compressed tennis ball canisters...perfect 1lb canisters...I wish I had some seeds of some if that brick weed from the 90s


----------



## Phabio007 (Dec 25, 2020)

Zinger59 said:


> Budworm? Maggots don't eat weed. Keep it cold so they don't transform into next stage.


Yeah it's snowing right now and it's definitely cold in my garage but problem is I don't think any of this is smokeable. It's a bunch of these fuckers. I'll go out there and take a picture of one but this is what they look like


Edit: second picture is my actual bud. I think they all died and fell to the bottom of the bag, but there's this all over the buds. Either larvae or shit. I can't tell.


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 25, 2020)

Wait, are we talking about weed or Wendy's chili?


----------



## Phabio007 (Dec 25, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> Wait, are we talking about weed or Wendy's chili?


I wish this was just chili from Wendy's I'd be much cooler about that hahaah


----------



## Jesus McGillicuddy (Dec 26, 2020)

Phabio007 said:


> Yeah it's snowing right now and it's definitely cold in my garage but problem is I don't think any of this is smokeable. It's a bunch of these fuckers. I'll go out there and take a picture of one but this is what they look like
> 
> View attachment 4777913View attachment 4777915
> Edit: second picture is my actual bud. I think they all died and fell to the bottom of the bag, but there's this all over the buds. Either larvae or shit. I can't tell.


You can still use it for making concentrates,kief,hash....or just decarb it and eat it!...its NOT going to hurt anything but your ego!....:>)


----------



## Phabio007 (Dec 26, 2020)

Jesus McGillicuddy said:


> You can still use it for making concentrates,kief,hash....or just decarb it and eat it!...its NOT going to hurt anything but your ego!....:>)


What about smoking it? Mother in law is the one that procured the bag from a friend of hers and she has no interest in making anything with it.. I could, but I doubt she'd want me to.


----------



## Jesus McGillicuddy (Dec 26, 2020)

Phabio007 said:


> What about smoking it? Mother in law is the one that procured the bag from a friend of hers and she has no interest in making anything with it.. I could, but I doubt she'd want me to.


Thats a personal decision to make.I would be looking at getting my money refunded first....:>)


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 26, 2020)

In mexican brick pounds I would find feathers, rocks, bugs, and twine mostly. Once had a spoon in the middle that was bullshit and once I pulled a pound in half in my parents laundry room and an oz of seeds packed in the middle fell out everywhere that was fun


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 10, 2021)

I FOUND POT!!!!!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 10, 2021)

Anybody here George Carlin's take on a rookie undercover cop buying pot on the street?
I'll try to dig it up.
Race to see who does it first!!!!


----------



## anomalii (Jan 10, 2021)

Wanna


Don't Bogart said:


> Anybody here George Carlin's take on a rookie undercover cop buying pot on the street?
> I'll try to dig it up.
> Race to see who does it first!!!!


wanna buy some shit?


are you gonna need papers?



great bit


----------



## CanEhDiana (Jan 19, 2021)

Phabio007 said:


> I just got a bag.. Infested with maggot looking insects. It was supposed to be a supply for a while too.. It's in the garage and idk what to do with it all.


Sounds like you got a 'protein pack'


----------



## HGCC (Jan 22, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Wait, are we talking about weed or Wendy's chili?


I hold a grudge against Wendy's and won't eat there as 20 years ago I found a handful of fries in my soda.

Little plastic action figures was the weirdest thing I found in brick weed.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 24, 2021)

MYSELF


----------



## Medskunk (Jan 24, 2021)

I had this skunky something from someone and in the bud there was like this gooey brown resin about half the size of a hazelnut. It was definitely resin like. The smell was very sweet like molasses. Could it be from too much molasses in the grow maybe??


----------



## Growklahoma (Jan 24, 2021)

A roach, and not the cock kind, but the I rolled one up out of your bag and here’s what’s left kind. It kind of made that sublime song lyric make sense to me, “finding roaches in your pot”


----------



## Jorro (Jan 30, 2021)

Found 3x 9mm rounds once. It was in a bag with maybe 1.5 lbs of regos. Called my guy, all fired up about it, askin if it was a mistake or a message lol. Made him bring me the weight of the rounds in product and gave him 3x .44 mag rounds when he came. Told him to get a bigger gun.


----------



## Eugenios (Jan 30, 2021)

Not super crazy but have found several sesame seeds in street weed. Sad thing is that I ended up smoking it


----------



## Jorro (Jan 30, 2021)

Eugenios said:


> Not super crazy but have found several sesame seeds in street weed. Sad thing is that I ended up smoking it


Smoking a McBlunt lol


----------



## Hawg Wild (Feb 2, 2021)

Back in the days of brick weed by the pound, I once picked up 8 lbs that ended up being full of little black rubber O-rings. They were over half the weight. You couldn't see them from the outside, but they started shooting across the room as soon as I broke the bricks open.


----------



## Green_Alchemist (Feb 3, 2021)

About 7 years ago I picked up an Oz and it had a Fu** load of perlite hidden inside the buds.. that was fun to pick out..


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Feb 5, 2021)

I've grown my own meds for a few years now, so the craziest thing I've found in my weed in that time is a seed. lol

Back in the day, we found rocks, wood, straw, plastic, bugs, etc... I think the worst experience we ever had was someone sold us an ounce (in the most shady of ways, ride with me and sit in the car for an hour while I go inside)... They brought out a compressed brick that was like triple wrapped in plastic. I was already upset with the situation (for having to wait so long) so I just kept my mouth shut and never talked to that person again. When I got home, of course it was a compressed brick of alfalfa or catnip or something... We never found out exactly what it was, lol..


----------



## Obepawn (May 9, 2021)

I’ve never found anything crazy in my weed but, last year I bought cilantro from a local Stater Brothers, and as I was chopping it up to make pico de Gallo, I noticed some very familiar shaped leaves. No bullshit, I had a marijuana branch or stem mixed in with my cilantro. This Stater Brothers is the closest grocery store to my neighborhood and I’ve been shopping there for over 20 years. Not wanting to cause a big stink about it, I pulled the produce guy to the side and told him he might want to check their current batch of cilantro very carefully before an asshole find the wrong type of lettuce in their tacos and have that shit on the evening news.


----------



## DankTankerous (May 10, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> I’ve never found anything crazy in my weed but, last year I bought cilantro from a local Stater Brothers, and as I was chopping it up to make pico de Gallo, I noticed some very familiar shaped leaves. No bullshit, I had a marijuana branch or stem mixed in with my cilantro. This Stater Brothers is the closest grocery store to my neighborhood and I’ve been shopping there for over 20 years. Not wanting to cause a big stink about it, I pulled the produce guy to the side and told him he might want to check their current batch of cilantro very carefully before an asshole find the wrong type of lettuce in their tacos and have that shit on the evening news.


lol


----------



## Obepawn (May 10, 2021)

Must of been some growing wild wherever the cilantro was grown.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 10, 2021)

Have the tarantulas been topped yet. I'm waiting for something insane. LOL.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (May 10, 2021)

Found my wedding ring inside a Afghan bud while trimming looked for that damn thing for 2 months. Still have no idea how it got there.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 10, 2021)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Found my wedding ring inside a Afghan bud while trimming looked for that damn thing for 2 months. Still have no idea how it got there.


On your finger or in the bud? JK. 

TY for the laugh.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (May 10, 2021)

The bud had grown rather nicely around the ring. Only thing I could figure was it came off while I was pruning now I’ve gained 12 pounds and I couldn’t get it off if I wanted to. Lol


----------



## ilovereggae (May 10, 2021)

Obepawn said:


> I’ve never found anything crazy in my weed but, last year I bought cilantro from a local Stater Brothers, and as I was chopping it up to make pico de Gallo, I noticed some very familiar shaped leaves. No bullshit, I had a marijuana branch or stem mixed in with my cilantro. This Stater Brothers is the closest grocery store to my neighborhood and I’ve been shopping there for over 20 years. Not wanting to cause a big stink about it, I pulled the produce guy to the side and told him he might want to check their current batch of cilantro very carefully before an asshole find the wrong type of lettuce in their tacos and have that shit on the evening news.


should have left the leaves in there, then the cilantro might have tasted good lol.

jk. not a cilantro hater but not my favorite herb either


----------



## Obepawn (May 10, 2021)

ilovereggae said:


> should have left the leaves in there, then the cilantro might have tasted good lol.
> 
> jk. not a cilantro hater but not my favorite herb either


It's bomb in tacos though.


----------

